# who drives a Prius?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I used a PriusC for about 3 years, driving a Fit now.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Prius is not an eligible vehicle for Uber


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I've driven a Prius and using it for uver/lyft for 1.5 years. If you drive full time and do x and lyft classic it is tough to top. Wouldn't go that way again though. My advice? 
Buy a 2010 or newer, in good condition with as low miles as possible and, get the best mileage car you can and, pay cash!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes happily.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I've driven a Prius and using it for uver/lyft for 1.5 years. If you drive full time and do x and lyft classic it is tough to top. Wouldn't go that way again though. My advice?
> Buy a 2010 or newer, in good condition with as low miles as possible and, get the best mileage car you can and, pay cash!


I have an 09 Civic with 130k miles. Been driving Uber for 2 years EXTREMELY SPARINGLY. A good way to pay for my big screen tv or any splurges. But I'm getting tired of shelling out money to fix my Honda Civic


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> But I'm getting tired of shelling out money to fix my Honda Civic


There we go, was wondering what the ultimate motive for the post was.

Anything used, moderately economical, and in decent condition that you can get a good deal on. In some places used Prii are cheap and in other places they're pretty expensive. If you can find one on the cheap end it's a good option.

Civic is a good car though. At that age you might have to do a few repairs, but you need to compare expected repair costs to the costs of picking up another vehicle.

Of course if you plan on buying new (or even used) anyways more as a personal vehicle than that doesn't really matter quite as much. Whatever works for you.

My only issue with my PriusC was that I never turned it off while sitting and waiting for those thousands and thousands of Uber hours I put on it. It came up with a battery error at only 140k miles, about half the battery's normal life expectancy. My fault for the way I drove it, lesson learned, turn it off when you aren't actively driving, just like any non hybrid car.

Edit: I also had to have the control arm assembly replaced at around 130k miles. Too many passengers and too many speed bumps and it just gave up the ghost. I drive a lot fewer pax nowadays and I expect my Fit won't have that issue anytime soon.

My roomie has a Gen 3 Prius (2010?). His only issue has been brakes seizing up. It's one of the few flaws it has and living in a salt state with his low amount of driving (like 50k miles in 7-8 years) is what has likely exasperated it. It's only happened twice, but it's taken out the pad and rotor both times (just one brake each time) and isn't a warranty item. He had to replace the 12v about 5.5 years in as well, but even that's pretty much past it's life expectancy.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> There we go, was wondering what the ultimate motive for the post was.
> 
> Anything used, moderately economical, and in decent condition that you can get a good deal on. In some places used Prii are cheap and in other places they're pretty expensive. If you can find one on the cheap end it's a good option.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the information, but you make it sound like its a bad thing that money is the ultimate decision maker. Btw I'm 6'2 and was wondering if the Prius is too small for someone my height?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> ...you make it sound like its a bad thing that money is the ultimate decision maker.


That's not really what I meant if I came across that way. I just think in most decisions money needs to be taken into account, particularly for me where 99% of my driving is going to be rideshare.
If I had the extra 8k to get a Gen 4 Prius over my Fit to replace my old PriusC I certainly would have. They're good all around vehicles.



> Btw I'm 6'2 and was wondering if the Prius is too small for someone my height?


That I can't answer. It should be though, just go out and test drive/sit in one and figure out if it works for you.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Had a 2014 Prius C Base for less than a year used it full time for rideshare. Too small. Very uncomfortable. Traded it in for an Accord for personal use and bought a regular 2012 Prius II for rideshare as well. While both cars are technically in the midsize category, the Accord is far more spacious and the seats are more comfortable as well.

I'm 5'4" and find the regular Prius feels small up front. YMMV.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'm 5'4" and find the regular Prius feels small up front. YMMV.


The Gen 2 and Gen 3 Prii (not to be confused with trim levels 1-5, which is how Prius trim levels are named) have this issue. The front has that flying buttress center console that locks you in like a jet pilot. A solid part of the reason I got the smaller PriusC over a big Gen 3 was because I wasn't doing rideshare at the time and the little C actually felt roomier in front for my solo driving.


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Prius is the way to go


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks for all the information, but you make it sound like its a bad thing that money is the ultimate decision maker. Btw I'm 6'2 and was wondering if the Prius is too small for someone my height?


I'm 6'4". Plenty of headroom. I consider my Prius (2011, 235K miles) the perfect Uber car - efficient, reliable, and comfortable. $0.16 total operating cost per mile ($0.06 of that is gas, $0.01 is depreciation).


----------



## Logistician82 (Feb 3, 2018)

You said:



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Prius is not an eligible vehicle for Uber


The lie detector determined that was a lie.

I drive a '14 Prius (regular: not two, C, V, etc.).

What's the real question?


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> I'm 6'4". Plenty of headroom. I consider my Prius (2011, 235K miles) the perfect Uber car - efficient, reliable, and comfortable. $0.16 total operating cost per mile ($0.06 of that is gas, $0.01 is depreciation).


Depreciation goes down as car get older (duh). For a 2011 Prius with low miles (50k), KBB quotes about 4.5c/mile depreciation, upto 100k.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

2015 Prius here. I'm loving it for doing car-based gig jobs.There are newer, perhaps even better, hybrids on the market now but the Prius remains a great car for this job. I'm six foot but I have a habit of driving with my seat adjusted rather close, so it fits me just fine. The backseat is rather roomy in my opinion. I never had to refuse any packages when doing delivery for Flex. Everything they threw at me I made fit - with room to spare (not much though).


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

This is not mine, but I wonder if it would qualify for XL?


----------

